

Ask HN: Anyone have a CR-48 they are not using? - anonaccount9000

An anon account since I did not want to get flamed by those that troll for no good reason...But I am a loyal HN reader, many times a day..<p>I really wanted to receive a CR-48 so I can move to a more cloud based way of working. I started an NPO and boy what a process this has become. Very involved, but I am learning so much. The NPO deals with getting school supplies to students who's parents cannot afford them otherwise..<p>I am always on the go. Driving, flying and I lose productivity time because I cannot achieve a workflow that works for me.<p>My MacBook is great, but no 3G, bigger than I would like, etc.<p>My iPad 3G helps, but a serious lack of good apps that work for me. An onscreen keyboard is tough and carrying around a blue tooth is not a solution, really it isn't.<p>I applied for a CR-48 as an NPO but nothing yet and I am going to be spending literally weeks traveling starting next thursday!<p>Can anyone help me out with a solution?
======
benologist
I don't want to sound rude but if you can afford a Macbook and an iPad why
don't you just buy an ordinary netbook? What's so special about the Google
ones?

~~~
anonaccount9000
Well, I think the integration is pretty important, plus built in 3G and Wifi
are important. SSD, decent RAM, the list goes on. I really like Google
services and a complete workflow would be great.

~~~
anonaccount9000
Hmm there are a few net books that have 3G now

